# Corsair Vengeance 1400 kaputt



## murkskopf (8. November 2015)

Ich habe mir im Januar 2015 ein Corsair Vengeance 1400 Headset mit 3,5-mm-Klinkenstecker (CA-9011123-EU) bei Amazon gekauft. An sich war ich damit sehr zufrieden, jedoch gab es gestern Abend den Geist auf, ohne dass es eine offensichtliche Fremdeinwirkung gab. Augenscheinlich ist alles in Ordnung, die Stecker sind ok, die gesleevten Kabel zeigen keine Spuren von Rissen/Krazern und auch die Ohrmuscheln sowie die Kabelverbindung zu der linken Ohrmuschel sehen wie neu aus.  

Wenn ich die Kopfhörer aufsetze und ein Video anschaue oder auch nur ein Lied anhören möchte, kommen nur sehr leise Geräusche aus den Ohrmuscheln. Diese sind auch in der Frequenz leicht verschoben (bzw. scheinen einige Frequenzen/Tonlagen zu fehlen) und es gibt einen hallenden/blechernen Klang mit Störgeräuschen. Gestern verschwanden die Probleme zeitweise, wenn ich mich in eine bestimmte Haltung gesetzt habe und das Kabel dabei einen bestimmten Winkel hatte (fiel mir per Zufall auf, leider nicht wirklich reproduzierbar). Eine kurze Google-Suche hat ergeben, dass es anscheinend öfters Probleme mit sich im inneren lösenden Kabeln geben kann (jedenfalls häufig genug das im Corsair-Forum einige Forenthreads existieren). Dort heißt es aber auch, dass die Garantie flöten geht, wenn man das Headset selber aufschraubt.

Daher habe ich folgende Fragen:
- Decken die 2 Jahre Garantie auch diesen Fall von mutmaßlichen Produktionsfehler/Qualtitätsicherungsfehler?
- Falls ja, wo muss ich aktiv werden? Kann ich einfach beim Händler darauf verweisen und somit in kurzer Zeit Ersatz zugeschickt bekommen? Oder muss ich Corsair's RMA-Service in Anspruch (und eine längere Wartezeit in Kauf) nehmen?


----------



## Bluebeard (10. November 2015)

Hi murkskopf,

Du könntest das Headset noch an einem weiteren Gerät ausprobieren, um Probleme mit der Hardware an der es angeschlossen wird auszuschließen. Das es öfters Probleme mit dem Headset gibt, kann ich so nicht bestätigen. In Foren schaut es immer gerne so aus, als ob es ständig vorkommt, aber die Beschwerden in Relation zu den tatsächlich verkauften Headsets ist marginal und kein Grund zur Besorgnis.

Wichtiger ist für dich jetzt, dass Defekte von der Garantie abgedeckt werden. Die schnellste Variante an Ersatz zu kommen ist entgegengesetzt deiner Vermutung die RMA über uns direkt durchzuführen. Du beantragst die RMA über unser Kundenportal (Rechnung in digitaler Form bereithalten), sendest das Headset an unser deutsches RMA Lager und bekommst in der Regel innerhalb weniger Tage bereits Ersatz. Über den Händler kann es sich Erfahrungsgemäß auch mal einige Wochen hinziehen.

Solltest du noch Fragen haben, lass es mich bitte wissen.

Grüße


----------



## murkskopf (11. November 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. 

Ich habe nun ein Ticket bei eurem Kundenportal aufgemacht. An meinem PC liegt es nicht - die Probleme treten auch mit meinem Laptop auf. Deswegen habe ich auch keine der optionalen Angaben über mein PC-System gemacht, da eben besagtes Problem bei verschiedenen Motherboard-Herstellern und bei verschiedenen Betriebssystemen auftrat.
Ich habe bei der Problembeschreibung die Vorauswahl "_Loss of sound in one or both earpieces_" angegeben, wobei wie oben beschrieben nicht die alle Frenquenzen/Geräusche verloren gehen. Ich hoffe das ist so richtig.


----------



## Bluebeard (12. November 2015)

Das ist OK und kein Problem. Du kannst gerne noch die Ticketnummer hier aufschreiben, dann schau ich da auch noch mal auf den Vorgang rauf. Grüße


----------



## murkskopf (29. November 2015)

Irgendwie hatte ich etwas anderes erwartet. Leider konnte ich die Sendung erst am 17. 11 verschicken (aufgrund von ungünstigen Öffnungszeiten der Post), nach dem ich einen Tag "verschwendet" hatte, da es erst Probleme mit dem Anhang beim Öffnen des Tickets gab (anscheinend reicht es nicht, nur die Datei hochzuladen, man muss im nächsten Schritt auch das Anfügen dieser an das Ticket bestätigen - wirkt IMHO seltsam). 

Nach dem Versand per Post als Paket, was mich 6,60 € kostete - spätestens hier hätte ich mich eigentlich dazu entscheiden sollen, lieber eine Amazon-Retoure zu machen - wurde das Paket laut Sendungsverfolgung am 19.11 zugestellt. Seitdem habe ich keinerlei Rückmeldung über euer RMA-Portal erhalten und ebenso keine E-Mail (wünschenswert wäre hier schonmal eine Eingangsbestätigung sowie eine Benachrichtigung wie es vorraussichtlich weitergeht). Ich weiß dass der Vergleich mit dem Amazon-Kundenservice etwas hart ist, da dieser in meiner Erfahrung der Beste zu sein scheint (bei anderen Firmen hatte ich hingegen schon deutlich schlechtere Erfahrungen), aber bei Amazon hätte es meiner Erfahrung nach maximal 3 Tage gebraucht, ehe ich einen reparierten/neuen Kopfhörer bekommen hätte.

Ist das normal, keinerlei Rückmeldung nach Erhalt der Ware zu bekommen? Soll ich die Ticketnummer hier öffentlich posten oder als PN versenden?


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Dezember 2015)

Du kannst die Ticketnummer gerne hier reinschreiben. Sobald Ersatz unterwegs ist, bekommst du eine Email mit der Trackingnummer. Auch das eintreffen bei uns, sollte über das Ticket in Form von "PROCESSING" angezeigt werden. Ich schau da gerne drauf warum es nicht erfolgt ist.


----------



## murkskopf (3. Dezember 2015)

Meine Ticketnummer ist  6698433.  Allerdings steht das Ticket weder auf "Arrived" noch auf "Processing", obwohl laut DHL-Sendeverfolgung mein Paket wie oben geschrieben schon am 19.11 zugestellt wurde.


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Dezember 2015)

Habe es an die Kollegen zur Überprüfung weitergeleitet. Es sollte sich jemand bald bei dir melden. Entschuldige die Unannehmlichkeiten. Grüße


----------



## murkskopf (12. Dezember 2015)

Gestern ist endlich mein neues Headset angekommen. Der Status des Tickets stand zwar immernoch auf dem zweiten Punkt, aber das stört mich jetzt nicht weiter. Da kein Corsair Vengeance 1400 mehr auf Lager war habe ich ein Corsair Void Headset bekommen. Das ist an sich ziemlich gut, vielleicht nicht ganz so dezent wie ein altes Vengeance, aber von den Leistungsdaten anscheinend identisch - nur eine Sache stört mich am Void, die sich Corsair vielleicht hätte anders überlegen sollen: Warum ist das Kabel gut einen Meter kürzer als bei dem alten Vengeance 1400?  Früher konnte ich aufstehen, während ich das Headset trug (PC steht auf dem Boden) - jetzt kann ich mich nichtmal ordentlich nach hinten lehnen, ohne dass das Kabel zerrt. Für micht hat man da am falschen Platz gesparrt, zum Glück sind Verlängerungkabel aber nichtmal 2 € teuer.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Januar 2016)

Hi murkskopf,

vielen Dank für die Info. Sorry, dass es mit dem Austausch so lange gedauert hat. 

Warum das Kabel eine neue Länge hat im Vergleich zum Vorgänger, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Mit ca. 185cm ist das Kabel eventuell etwas kurz geraten. Für Verwendung an Front I/O Anschlüssen und oder Konsolen-Controllern, ist es aber in der Regel ausreichend. Bei einem PC-Tower mit Verbindung an der Rückseite ist es aber definitiv zu kurz geraten.

Ich leite deine Kritik an die Produktentwicklung weiter. Vielen Dank dafür.

Grüße


----------

